# Brain teaser for the weekend



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

This is slightly off topic but only slightly as it got something to do with cars.

Which very famous rock group made a spoof Jaguar advertising song.
Hint: the song didn't made it on the album it was identended initially (too much material not enough space) but was added later as bonus material on a cd release. 

Happy guessing.

Mario


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

I very much doubt that this is the correct answer but the Feeder song Buck Rogers mentions Jaguar in the second line of the song. Great song and also well known from the game Gran Turismo 3.....


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope, we are talking much, much more famous than Feeder. 

Sorry.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe?


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

The WHO. I have a CD with the song on it.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

"Jaguar" was originally recorded for The Who's "Sell Out" LP ('67), was released with the "Thirty Years of Maximum R&B" compilation box set, and as a bonus track on the reissued "Sell Out" several years ago. BTW, The Who is the greatest rock band to ever grace this earth, period.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey aurora1 and ruralradio, Spot on. 

You explanied it exhaustively. Nottingham to add.

Can"t agree more. The Who are outstanding. They are really high up in my Pantheons of rock . Of my memory Servers me right they were Nest to Hendrix the only ones to play Monterey and Woodstock. Amazone what theygot out of power trio.

Was it to easy.

Mario


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

ruralradio said:


> BTW, The Who is the greatest rock band to ever grace this earth, period.


You are entitled to your opinion, and the who were great, but I put Led Zeppelin as probably the greatest ever.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

opinions are like *$$4o\3$, everyone has got one.
I like a lot of bands and many different music styles. 
to say that any one is better than any other is 0btuse.
Pink Floyd is my favorite, but I recognize there are many artists and bands that have much more talent.
in this era, calling out something as superior, with no scientific proof, is narrow minded and inflammatory. 
how many albums can YOU cite that were on Billboard's top 200 selling list for over 3 years every week?
looks like I'll be on my way to the showers for 30 days!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Exactly Alpink. There are many great bands, and I have a hard time choosing a favorite myself. I even like some bands that many people have never heard of.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry if I might have started something.

In my opinion a my band is better than your band thing is something only partisans of groups are going on about. Musician normally don't do this. For them they are fellow musicians. Like this nearly religious war between the fans of Beatles and Stones and fuelled by the media. But in reality both bands were close and working hand in hand. And if go through rock history there so many unlike collaborations that amzes even the initiated. Example: Zappa produced a record by group named Flint which was the remains of Grandfunk. And you know the reputation GFR had among "serious" rock afficionados and critics.

I love the Who but I love Roxy Music, Small Faces, The Move, Faces, Ramones, Sister of Mercy, Lynard Skynard and countless others as much.

Mario


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Saw the Who at the Grande, Zep at Olympia Stadium, even Roxy Music at the Ford Auditorium (or Masonic Temple? Too long ago....) Small Faces.... Steve Marriott belting out "Tin Soldier" made the 11 year old me yearn to be a rock star. Oh, yeah, was at the Floyd show at Cobo during the DSOTM tour when the roadies got a bit nuts with the pyro and blew up Nick Mason's drum kit and part of the sound system.

And remember, all in all Al's just another Pink in the wall......:wave:


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Saw the Who in 97 or 98 when they were redoing Quadrophenia.
Steve I saw twice ones in 78 with the reunited Small Faces and around 89 in Leeds at the Duchess of York. Next sing to Steve voicewise is ChrisFArlowe. Met 2 years ago with the Hamburg Blues Band belting out among others " All or Nothing" as a tribute to the artfull dodger. 

BTW: Chris confirmed that Macca wrote "Yesterday" for him and he turned it down. He still could kick himself for that.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I was lucky enough to see Rex, Starz, *Rick Derringer, Jeff Beck,* and Aerosmith at Angels Stadium in Anaheim, CA back in Sept. 1976.

My first concert was Kiss at the Long Beach, CA arena in 1975. They were doing their Kiss Alive tour. I have never seen photos of them wearing the same outfits they had on that night.

One of the best concerts I saw was the Scorpions at the Costa Mesa fairgrounds. They rocked hard and constant through the whole concert.

By the way Al Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon was the first LP I bought.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I have not been to very many concerts, but I have seen a couple of amazing shows. I saw Rush on the "Roll The Bones" tour; I saw Springsteen play in Raleigh in the late nineties, they ABSOLUTELY rocked the RBC Center. They arrived very late from the airport(due to late flight arrival and traffic) and started the show about 45 minutes late. When the security people got on the stage and told them at 11 PM they had to quit Springsteen politely told them to go ___ themselves, these fans had paid for a whole show and they were going to get it. They would have had a riot if they'd tried at that point to get them to quit. That show was over 3 hours long. I also was quite impressed with The Beach Boys in the late Nineties. Some of the original members came out and did about 4 or 5 songs/medleys. In 1970 I saw the Ides Of March and Crow do a show. For a finale both bands came out on stage and played a very long set of Chicago/Blood, Sweat, and Tears hits. Both of the bands had OUTSTANDING horn sections. The ride home from that show(I went with two girls who were sisters, one a year older than me and one a year younger) was EPIC!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
W-S, NC


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

have seen every Floyd tour since 74, even chartered a couple buses to Nassau Coliseum for opening night of five shows of THE WALL in 1980. was involved in ticket "marketing" and had front row seats for just about everyone that played Phi between 78 and 83.
Bonham died the night before tickets were to go on sale in Phi and I was third in line. saw all the Zeppelin members who survived in their various after appearances. skipped Springsteen because the demand and price of tickets was so high I couldn't turn down the offers. first concert was Electric Light Orchestra at the Tower in Phi. still get out and see Pink Floyd "tribute" bands.haven't been to a concert that was bad, including Sinatra.saw the Dead three times while Gerry was still able, the Stones more times than I can count, George Harrison with Billy Preston (the FIFTH Beatle). I could go on, but perhaps the short list is who I haven't seen, which isn't The Who.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Now don't laugh. I saw Tommy Roe in the Summer of 1969 at "EXPO 69", which was the re-opening of several of the MAJOR exhibition halls from the 1968 World's Fair. He was performing live outside on a hockey rink with TV cameras everywhere. Someone said it was the Canadian version of "American Bandstand". He really put on a good show....my parents kept trying to get me to go out and "dance" with the 100+ young people on the rink but I was 15 and really couldn't dance worth a crap(still can't!)

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

In 1981 I got to see The Boss (Springsteen) 5 of 6 nights that he played Los Angeles Sports Arena for The River tour. He was doing several benefit shows for Vietnam Veterans. I had a couple of friends that were paralyzed, one a quadriplegic, and one a paraplegic, both from the east coast. I got to go as an aid to one of them. I had backstage passes for all nights, and had an all area access pass the last night. I met Bruce, and got my poster personally signed by him. I still have that poster, and it is in near new condition.

It says: 
To Dave
Keep On 
Rockin 
Bruce Springsteen

Bruce also gave his denim jacket to my paraplegic friend. How cool is that! It was quite a nice experience.

These are the dates I went. I forget which one I missed.
August 20, 1981 Los Angeles, California Los Angeles Sports Arena
August 21, 1981
August 23, 1981
August 24, 1981
August 27, 1981
August 28, 1981


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

No mention of more recent acts? I'm an avid fan of most of the bands mentioned thus far, particularly Pink Floyd. Statistics aren't everything but DSOTM remaining in the charts for around 15 years screams volumes for the album's strength.

Back to more recent acts... Foo Fighters. I was fortunate enough to catch them on their last visit to Melbourne in 2011. Dave Grohl and the boys are every inch as good on stage as any earlier international act I have seen (AC/DC, Pink Floyd, Fleetwood Mac etc etc).

The Foos used footage from their Melbourne & Sydney shows in the video for These Days.

Enjoy..... and turn it up!
Michael.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have not seen many concerts in recent years. The last one I paid for was the Scorpions in 2006. I did see Leann Rimes for free at a local park, and Great White for free at our cities street fair.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

no pyrotechnic Styrofoam ceiling?


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

only concerts I've ever been to I worked security at...wished I could have worked at some of the great concerts mentioned previously.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Really good concerts I have been to recently, i.e. last2-3years, have been in no particular order:

New York Dolls (at last)
Quire Boys (if Rod and the Faces would be still around they would sound like this outfit)
Stiff Little Fingers (still alive and kickin)
Deep Purple ( can't get enough of them)
Molly Hatchet ( in a small club)

And another Reaser for the remains of this weekend:

who sang about a 442. Should be easy

Mario


----------

